# Getting rid of worms in broccoli



## nadia (Mar 11, 2007)

my husband is a weekend gardener.  we have had a pretty good crop of broccoli but as my husband refuses to use insecticides, the broccoli has worms in it.  How can I get rid of them.


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 11, 2007)

My inlaws grew broccoli and to get rid of worms they soaked the broc in salt water for about 15 minutes.  Those little green worms came out and were in the bottom of the sink.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 11, 2007)

You may need to use a heavy object, plate, to hold the broccoli underneath the water to soak out the worms, like PytnPlace says.

There is an insecticide that is completely acceptable to organic food growers and that is BT also know as Bacillus thuringiensis or Dipel.. It is a natural control for caterpillars, worms and larvae. It is harmless to people, pets, fish and other beneficial insects. You need to spray it at correct times for it to be effective.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 11, 2007)

The B. thuringiensis is a bacteria that kills those yucky worms.  It is entirely natural and harmless to us bigger critters.

Have used it with success, but now just use the 'cides although rarely have to apply them.  For some reason we don't get too much damage to our small garden.

Right now we are just getting over shovelling our last dose of global warming and are looking forward to spring and planting.


----------



## Constance (Mar 11, 2007)

Ditto on what Beth said. BT doesn't hurt anything except the worms...it paralyzes their digestive systems, and they starve.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr HB and I were just talking about this last night.  He wanted to plant broccoli and I haven't been able to eat 'garden' broccoli since I read about the worms.

You make it sound so simple to get rid of them.  Thanks!


----------



## Constance (Mar 11, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Right now we are just getting over shovelling our last dose of global warming and are looking forward to spring and planting.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 11, 2007)

I can't eat garden broccoli unless I use dipel (AKA thuricide.) Walmart carries it now. 

I generally apply it just before the broccoli begins to form heads, and then once or twice more as the rain washes it off. 

Dipel also keeps worms out of cabbage, brussels sprouts, and cauliflower. I think you can also use it to keep earworms out of corn, but that is a little trickier, since the ear worms are inside the shucks. There is a different variety that works for potato bugs.

Salt water soaking is supposed to help eliminate worms, but I have found one too many little floating in the cooking liquid after soaking. I know it's not dangerous to eat them, but. . . . .ewww.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm a diehard organic gardener & use BT on all my brassica crops.  As far as the occasional insect (cabbage worm, aphids, etc.), I soak both broccoli & brussel sprouts in a bowl of cold water to which I've added both salt & a goodly dollop of vinegar, & then rinse before cooking.  No insects (at least none that I've come across - lol!!).


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 12, 2007)

I've never seen this before.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 13, 2007)

A site I just pulled up said "heavily salted water"--as the others here have said.


----------



## nadia (May 9, 2007)

thank you for all your advice.  unfortunately, l live in Greece and its not so easy to get bacillus thuringiensis or dipel over here.  I tried the salt water soak and found no worms so either they died and hid in the brocolli or there weren't any to start with.


----------

